# heat blowing hot/ cold?



## 1stmaxima (Sep 19, 2010)

i have a 92 maxima and the heat blows hot and cold it has a brand new thermostat anyone know why it blows hot and cold the system has been flushed and refilled with anti freeze anyone have any idea?


----------



## TwitchMulisha (Mar 1, 2013)

If were talking about the same thing...I had this problem when I had the defrost on hot and it was blowing extremely hot but col air was coming out of my vents and same thing when I had heat on forward it'd blow cold out through my defrost area. There is a vertical switch to the left of the thermostat inside your vehicle on the control panel. Play around with that and see if it changes. I believe I put mine in the down position and it stopped it. Good luck


----------

